# Lessons learned from my haunted house in 2009



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

1. Fog machines don't work unless you turn them on.


2. Chances are, if you're carying a fog machine, 3 strobes, a Midnight Syndicate CD, 2 flood lights, and 2 strands of christmas lights, the CD is going to end up shiny-side down, out of the case on the snow covered deck.


3. CDs that fall in the snow don't work.


4. At 6:00 at night on Halloween a disfunctional CD can lead to screaming between you and your family.


5. It is asking too much to have to set up and decorate two wood rooms on Halloween.


6. People will break through caution tape and run from the haunt if a monster appears beside them.


7. First time monsters aren't scary.


8. A first time monster will interupt another first time monster to ask if they want to switch roles while the other first time monster is scaring a group.


9. A wood elf mask isn't scary in a doctor's office.


10. People can't read your sign unless you put a light on it.


11. Most teens squeeze behind a pine tree even when there's a traffic cone blocking them because it's "just crazy" that I would make them go through a mine as narrow as ours.


12. A plastic chainsaw isn't loud enough to be heard when ten kids are screaming as loud as they can.


13. If you bang a plastic machette on a piece of wood it will shatter.


----------



## caju12831 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Pumpkin that sounded like MY Halloween*

I dont have that many items, but what I thought would be the easiest thing (playing a background CD) turned out so bad. My Bose sound systems remote died, and there are NO buttons on the darn thing, so i couldn't loop my music. TEST everything as speakers sitting in the garage all year, get messed up! I just learned that everything cant go perfectly. Go with the flow, and bottoms up on the wine and beer!


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

One more- drunk parents should be kicked out of the house before they knock their child to the ground because of a good scare.


----------

